# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  tư vấn chăm sóc Máy tỏi đen Tiross TS904 phân khúc bây giờ

## seolocal

hiện tại rất nhiều bà nội trợ sử dụng tỏi đen để chế biến kèm với những món ăn trong bữa cơm hàng ngày. Giá của tỏi đen trên thị trường khá cao, nên hầu hết những bà nội trợ thường chọn mua máy tỏi đen, để tự tay làm ra tỏi đen cho cả gia đình.Với máy làm tỏi đen giúp tiết kiệm tiêu pha, thời hạn và công sức khi dùng tỏi đen.

*Tác dụng của tỏi đen*

 Nhiều nhà nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, tỏi thường sau khi lên men thành tỏi đen có hàm lượng nhóm hoạt chất trong tỏi tăng cao, khác lạ là hoạt chất ngăn ngừa sản xuất của các khối u.

 Hơn nữa tỏi đen còn phòng ngừa và điều trị được rất nhiều căn bệnh đa dạng nguy hại như: Ung thư, tiểu đường, huyết áp cao, xơ vữa động mạch, giảm cholesterol, bảo kê tim mạch, tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể và tăng hệ miễn dịch chống nhiễm khuẩn,...

*công dụng của máy làm tỏi đen*

 Máy làm tỏi đen đang được bán rất chạy trên TT bây giờ nhờ 3 công dụng chính.

 


 - thuận lợi tiêu dùng: Máy được thiết kế tối ưu hiện đại, thao tác đơn giản cao nhất, chỉ cần xếp tỏi vào các khay đựng cho vào nồi và nhấn 1 nút bấm duy nhất để khởi động.

 - thời điểm lên men nhanh chóng: Với chức năng hoàn toàn tự động bạn không cần làm gì ngoài việc cho tỏi vào và bấm nút khởi động sau 288 giờ(12 ngày) gia đình bạn sẽ có tỏi đen chất lượng thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng để dùng. Bạn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng vì mày còn được setup trang bị tích hợp công nghệ phát nhiệt tối ưu, giúp nhiệt luôn được duy trì ổn định ở mức tốt nhất cho tỏi lên men được đồng đều.

 - chức năng lưu nhớ khi mất điện và tiết kiệm điện năng: Máy được lập trình bộ nhớ lưu trữ khi mất điện, trong quá trình lên men gặp sự cố mất điện máy sẽ tự động khắc ghi tổng thể quá trình hiện tại và tiếp tục hoạt động tiếp ngay khi có điện. Máy còn được cài đặt tính năng an toàn bởi tác dụng cách điện, cách nhiệt tốt và tiêu thụ điện thấp giúp tiết kiện điện năng tối đa nhất.

 hiện tại công ty chúng tôi đang bán trên phân khúc, rất nhiều kiểu dáng mẫu mã item *[replacer_a]* đa dạng chính hãng có xuất xứ kiểm định, với uy tín nhiều năm trên TT trong nước chúng tôi luôn cam kết với khách hàng:

 - cống phẩm luôn đạt chất lượng tốt nhất có xuất xứ căn nguyên rõ ràng.
 - Giá thành luôn rẻ cạnh tranh trên thị trường ngày nay.
 - Bảo hành uy tín.
 - Ship và giao hàng toàn quốc.
 - Có đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn chăm sóc các bạn tốt nhất. Chúng tôi luôn tự hào về sự bằng lòng của quý khách khi đến với tập đoàn.

 Vui lòng liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin cụ thể, chi tiết nhất giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm và lựa chọn được item tốt nhất cho cả gia đình.

*[replacer_a]*

----------

